# Lighted keyboards



## Knouse1344

Okay. I am looking for a lighted up keyboard. The problem is, is that i dont want a laptop keyboard, i want a regular one. Does anyone know any good sites for that. Thanks


----------



## Lorand

This one looks pretty cool: http://www.datacity.us/backlit_lighted_keyboard/lighted-backlit-keyboard.html
And here you can find light in every hardware piece: http://www.cuttingedgecasemods.com/index.htm


----------



## K-Dawg

Is the first link a real keyboard no just a laptop one though? just a few questions u might know, Does it have a on/off key, and i see it says that it has a ps/2 port. Can it still connect to my computer?


----------



## 4W4K3

buy a cheap keyboard...take it apart. buy some lighted wire and run it under the keys (may have ot make grooves if buttons dont push down). takes a few dayz to make..but it looks good and its really cheap. thats how i did it for a friend. his is blue. you can also do diff colors and stuff like that...very customizable.


----------



## Praetor

A couple here: http://www.xoxide.com/keyboards.html
If you're good with electronics, you can always mod the keyboard yourself with a couple LEDs here and there.


----------



## Nephilim

I came very very close to getting the EluminX luminescent keyboard after reading up on it. It seems to be a very well constucted keyboard and has the full number pad as well  


http://www.eluminx.com/


I opted for the Logitech Cordless MX Duo instead


----------



## Praetor

Damn thats a nice keybaord LOL ... too bad they dont make a wireless version?


----------



## Nephilim

> too bad they dont make a wireless version?



That's why I passed on it


----------



## Praetor

Course even if they had a wireless model... there goes the battery life!


----------



## Nephilim

Toushie 

Yah, you'd definitely have to keep a family sized pack of batteries at the ready wouldn't you?


----------



## Praetor

Just a wild idea here but do they make lit keyboards that have different colors for different sets of keys?


----------



## Lorand

How about making a keyboard from a touch-screen TFT? Then not just the colours, but even the keys’ shape would be fully customizable.


----------



## Praetor

LOL ... now who's complicating things?


----------



## Lorand

Just joking... 
But the touch-screen thing could be very useful in a multilingual environment - changing the keyboard layout would change the letters on the keys too...


----------



## Praetor

Yes indeed i didnt think of that aspect... would be quite the mod job though


----------



## Lorand

And here comes the simple solution: paint the keys with phosphorescent paint, and you're set. No need for batteries and it works with cordless keyboards too.


----------



## Praetor

Yes i've thought of that but phosphorescent paint doesnt work so well in extended dark operations (i.e., 30 hours nonstop dark kinda deal). Even though I'm not a fan of them bling bling keyboards I think i might get one as the place im moving to in the fall is in the basement and the first thing im doing is sealing the windows so there's not a trace of light


----------



## Lorand

You can recharge that paint with a camera-flash (but with closed eyes, otherwise you won’t see a thing for a couple of minutes ).
If you intend to block out the sun completely, then you might need to supply your own personal hardware with vitamin D in pills or beer (<- my choice ).


----------



## Praetor

LOL some of the keyboards are okay but they are typically extra-bright to accomodate a bright/non-pitch-black environment ... I cant find ones that use red (as to preserve nightvision) or a very dull blue.


----------



## Lorand

Here's a red one: http://www.7volts.com/keyboard_lit1.jpg


----------



## Praetor

That's a mod job right? Looks like the oldschool Logitech Internet keyboard  I think i'll just crack open the chasis and use EL-tape or something ... might try that UV crap


----------

